# لماذ نأكل القلقاس والقصب فى عيد الغطاس



## max mike (18 يناير 2009)

*    كل عام وانتم بخير بمناسبه عيد الغطاس الرب يبارك حياتكم ويعطيكم حياه مملوءة بالسعادة والافراح



________
طبعا زى ما كلنا متعودين فى عيد الغطاس كل سنة وانتم طيبين

بناكل قلقاس ونشرب قصب

يا ترى عارفين ايه هو سر اكل القلقاس فى اليوم ده

عيد الغطاس و سر القلقاس...!!

فى عيد الغطاس تمتلئ البيوت "بالقلقاس" وليس عبثاً نأكل هذا الطعام بالذات
في عيدالغطاس، فهناك أطعمة كثيرة أشهي منه، لكننا في الحقيقة نأ كل القلقاس لأنه يقربنا
من معمودية المسيح، ففي القلقاس مادة سامة ومضرة للحنجرة، وهي المادة الهلامية،
إلا أن هذه المادة السامة إذا اختلطت بالماء تحولت إلي مادة نافعة، مغذية،
ونحن من خلال الماء نتطهر من سموم الخطية كما يتطهر "القلقاس"
من مادته السامة بواسطةالماء!.


- والقلقاس يدفن في الأرض ثم يصعد ليصير طعاما لذلك يعتبر كمثال للمعموديةً،
لان المعمودية هي دفن أو موت وقيامة مع المسيح، ولهذا يقول معلمنا بولس الرسول "مدفونين معه في المعمودية التي فهيا أقمتم أيضاً معه"
(كو 2: 12) (رو 6: 4).

- والقلقاس لا يؤكل إلا بعد خلع القشرة الخارجية، فبدون تعريته يصير عديم الفائدة،
فلابد أولاً من خلع القشرةالصلدة قبل أكله، ونحن في المعمودية نخلع ثياب الخطية
لكي نلبس بالمعمودية الثياب الجديدة الفاخرة، ثياب الطهارة والنقاوة، لنصير أبناء الله.

*ويسمى هذا العيد بأسم "عيد الثيوفانا" اى الظهور الالهى لانه ظهرت فيه الاقانيم الثلاثة 

وفى كمان تامل عن ارتباط القصب بالغطاس

++ نحن نأكل القصب كنبات ينمو فى الاماكن الحارة ، وربما يذكرنا ذلك بأن حرارة الروح يجعل الانسان ينمو فى القامة الروحية ويرتفع باستقامة كاستقامة هذا النبات(اقصد القصب)

++ كما ان نبات القصب ينقسم الى عقلات وكل عقلة هى فضيلة اكتسبها فى كل مرحلة عمرية حتى نصل الى العلو
++ بداخل نبات القصب نجد القلب الابيض والقلب الابيض مملؤ حلاوة ....فالمستقيم القلب ينبع من قلبه الحلاوة وكل المشتهيات

++ يذكرنا نبات القصب بضرورة العلو فى القامة الروحية وافراز

الحلاوة من قلوب بيضاء نقيه، تعتصر من اجل الاخرين فتعطى شبعا

وكل عيد غطاس وانتوا طيبين
كل سنة وانتم طيبين وعيد غطاس سعيد عليكم 

منقوووووووووووووول

*


----------



## فراشة مسيحية (18 يناير 2009)

ميرسي يا مايكل موضوع حلو كتير 

ربنا يعوضك وكل سنة وانت طيب​


----------



## فادية (18 يناير 2009)

*موضوع  جميل  *
*تسلم ايديك  عزيزي *
*ربنا يباركك *
*وكل  سنة  وانت  طيب*​


----------



## sameh7610 (18 يناير 2009)

*موضوع جميل

ميرسى اوووووووووى مان​*


----------



## KOKOMAN (19 يناير 2009)

معلومه جميله يا مايكل 

ميررررسى على المعلومه 

ربنا يبارك حياتك ​


----------



## G.a.L.a.x.y (19 يناير 2009)

*يااااااااااااااااااه اخيرا عرفت ليه بناكل القصب والقلقاس 
مميرسىىىىىىىىىىىىى بجد للمعلومه دى *


----------



## max mike (19 يناير 2009)

*عفوا يا جماعة انا معملتش حاجة انا قريت معلومة واستفدت منها قلت افيد الكل


شكرا لمروركم*


----------



## mero_engel (20 يناير 2009)

*موضوع جميل يا مايكل *
*شكرا  علي الافاده *
*ربنا يباركك*​


----------



## منى كامل (20 يناير 2009)

مرسية يا اخ مايكل غلى المعلومات الجديدة وربنا يا بركك


----------

